# Pit Barrel Cooker:  thicker white smoke... Need help



## worktogthr (Apr 18, 2015)

Just got a pbc and did my first run with chicken following manufactures instructions exactly and used only charcoal.  It was a great success.  Thin blue smoke the whole time. Delicious juicy chicken.   This morning I am trying ribs and the only thing I changed was burying 5 relatively small chunks of Apple in the coals.  The smoke appears thicker and whiter than last time but doesn't have that acrid smell I associate with bad smoke. Just wondering if anyone has an idea why this might be?  It's a very humid morning.  Could that cause the smoke to appear thicker and whiter?  Here's a pic 













image.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ Apr 18, 2015






Thanks everyone for your input!


----------



## remmy700p (Apr 18, 2015)

It's the moisture in the apple wood. Don't sweat it.


----------



## worktogthr (Apr 18, 2015)

Remmy700P said:


> It's the moisture in the apple wood. Don't sweat it.



Thanks!  I called Noah from PBC and he got back to me within two minutes and let me know that with fattier foods like ribs, a lot more grease is dripping onto the coals which causes steam and white smoke.  Amazing customer service!  They turned out great for my first try...













image.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ Apr 18, 2015


----------



## kennyp1114 (May 20, 2015)

worktogthr said:


> Just got a pbc and did my first run with chicken following manufactures instructions exactly and used only charcoal.  It was a great success.  Thin blue smoke the whole time. Delicious juicy chicken.   This morning I am trying ribs and the only thing I changed was burying 5 relatively small chunks of Apple in the coals.  The smoke appears thicker and whiter than last time but doesn't have that acrid smell I associate with bad smoke. Just wondering if anyone has an idea why this might be?  It's a very humid morning.  Could that cause the smoke to appear thicker and whiter?  Here's a pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kennyp1114 (May 20, 2015)

I have the PBC and the best thing to do is use very little wood or none at all. One good chunk is plenty. I love this grill!!


----------



## worktogthr (May 21, 2015)

kennyp1114 said:


> I have the PBC and the best thing to do is use very little wood or none at all. One good chunk is plenty. I love this grill!!



I love it too... My only complaint is I have grown accustomed to food that had a smoked flavor depending on the wood you choose.  I still crave that which causes me to try to figure out how to have smoke going throughout the entire cook.  I usually bury some wood chunks or slivers throughout unlit coals to have somewhat continuous smoke. Anyone else have any tricks?


----------

